# Rear wheel bearing nut tourque setting?



## roy25102 (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know the tourque setting for the rear wheel bearing nut for a 2003 Nissan Sentra GXE? Thank you...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rule of thumb when you dont have a torque wrench with a free wheeling wheel like that is, as tight as you can get it by hand and then very slightly snugged with a wrench or whatever you can fit over it. its only like 15-20 ft/lbs or so. dont forget to spin the wheel as you tighten the bearing down.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may want to go a bit tighter than that....the torque spec. for the rear wheel bearing lock nut is 138-188 ft./lbs.


----------



## roy25102 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for your time guys. 138-188 seems like the range that I pulled it off at. I assume it is not like the old bearings that you can overtighten. Do you know if I need a special tool to flatten the sides of the lock nut? Thanks again...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are you sure its that high?
jeebus. thats pretty tight for a little ass bearing...


----------

